

Justin.tv internal Hack Day projects - justin
http://blog.justin.tv/justin-tv-hack-day/

======
rayvega
I wish more tech companies encouraged (or even mandated) a day or two out of
the year as 'hack day projects'. This is similar to Google's 20% projects but
significantly compressed in time. Companies would benefit tremendously from
actually sparking innovated ideas in this manner instead of using traditonal
"suggestion box" type proposals that go nowhere since those tend to be all
talk but no show. Instead what it currently promotes is for its developers to
start their own side projects outside of work that lead to them leaving to
work on their own business/startup.

~~~
pufuwozu
Atlassian is a company that is well known for encouraging employee creativity.

First of all, they have a 20% time similar to Google. 20% of the whole work
week can be spent on a personal project, as long as it could be potentially
beneficial to Atlassian.

They also have something called a "FedEx" day - the goal is to deliver a
software prototype of something in 24 hours (deliver in 24 hours, hence the
name "FedEx"). It's a big competition between developers and there's even a
trophy for the winner!

Both of these programs have created a lot of awesome features for their
software. I think it's something that others should consider emulating...

The obligatory "drive" video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc>

Disclaimer: I'm going to work for Atlassian soon

------
thwarted
Yelp's third Hackathon starts tomorrow (or tonight for the teams who want to
get a head start) and runs until Friday afternoon, at which point the teams
present what they've been working on. The previous Hackathon at Yelp spawned
the iPad powered Kegmate.

------
mwseibel
This is Michael CEO of Justin.tv - I have to say that this was a huge amount
of fun and great for morale. I recommend hack days for all young tech
companies.

